# I can't get my Columbian to eat anything except protein



## Raegennaomi (Dec 28, 2018)

Hey folks, 
I'm very new to the Tegu World and I'm a little concerned about my juvenile. I received her as a rescue about a month ago, and from her size I'm guessing she's about 4 months old.

She eats and sheds well, and is very docile considering how young she is. The only problem is that she refused to eat ANY vegetation. I feel like I've tried just about everything. 

She eats a mixture of Dubia roaches, crickets, hard boiled eggs, and mealworms. As well as the fruits and veggies that I try to feed her. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jesse1781 (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm new as well but from the info I've gathered you can mix some vegetation in some of the meat like ground turkey venison beef or chicken etc..


----------



## Raegennaomi (Dec 28, 2018)

Jesse1781 said:


> I'm new as well but from the info I've gathered you can mix some vegetation in some of the meat like ground turkey venison beef or chicken etc..



Thanks, I'll make sure to give that a try!


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Dec 30, 2018)

Colombians from what I've read are more carnivorious any ways , I have a 18 month old that has never eaten any veggies or fruit as he is just simply not interested and he is healthy and as stromg as an ox without ever having any shed or poop problems.


----------



## Raegennaomi (Dec 31, 2018)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Colombians from what I've read are more carnivorious any ways , I have a 18 month old that has never eaten any veggies or fruit as he is just simply not interested and he is healthy and as stromg as an ox without ever having any shed or poop problems.



Well that definitely makes me feel better. Thank you!


----------



## Waters (Jan 11, 2019)

Yeah I wouldn't be too concerned at this point....just be happy she is eating  As she matures, she will become a little less picky and you will be able to sneak different foods in.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 11, 2019)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Colombians from what I've read are more carnivorious any ways , I have a 18 month old that has never eaten any veggies or fruit as he is just simply not interested and he is healthy and as stromg as an ox without ever having any shed or poop problems.


My take as well. Try ripe sweet strawberries and don't worry if only whole prey are taken.Fish oil will make skin shinyband shed well, calcium good/needed for bones.


----------

